# Huron Dumping Grounds



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

i only had a couple of hours to fish this morning and so I went out after the lake started to “calm” down. After tossing in a spoon and leader and discovering it wasn’t yet hooked to dipsey, I went right to work. 
Well, I see why there haven’t been any posts about this area. One walleye to show for it. When it became apparent he would have no more company I went to toss him back, but he had died of loneliness. Still nice to get out in the fresh air and spray! Next time I shall join you all in the east!!!!


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Buzzi said:


> i only had a couple of hours to fish this morning and so I went out after the lake started to “calm” down. After tossing in a spoon and leader and discovering it wasn’t yet hooked to dipsey, I went right to work.
> Well, I see why there haven’t been any posts about this area. One walleye to show for it. When it became apparent he would have no more company I went to toss him back, but he had died of loneliness. Still nice to get out in the fresh air and spray! Next time I shall join you all in the east!!!!


Yup...had a similar experience going out of Cranberry creek today..enough walleye for 3 sammichs, maybe 4 if I don't share with my wife...


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

We had the same problem in lorain also.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Did real well till about 11 am sunday. Well north of cedar point dump. 39 line.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Kinda hard to catch em with no lures on the dipseys. Haha. Limits are still being caught east of Kelley's. It won't be long before they come in close to shore at Huron. The days are getting shorter. Fall is on the way.


----------



## travelinmark1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Any reports from today (9/2) out of Huron? Looking to fish later this week.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

travelinmark1979 said:


> Any reports from today (9/2) out of Huron? Looking to fish later this week.


I tried on the south side of the dump,a couple miles north,a mile west back to the center of the dump and only had throwbacks.Ended up getting 4 and dropping 3 around the 35/35.First day this year I didn't get all my fish.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

We also fished yesterday(Monday) near those 35/35 numbers.So did a lot of other people.We were able to get our 3 man limit in 5hrs.Almost all our fish came on purple/copper stinger spoons off dipseys.Setting [email protected],90,105 and setting [email protected]&80.Speed 2.3-2.7mph.Got 2 fish on bandits 150 w 2oz weight on our inline boards.We almost finished 2 fish short,but when clearing lines had fish #17.Told captain bad luck to stop one fish short on his maiden trolling trip in new boat.So put back the 4 dipsies and 5 min later was done.


----------



## travelinmark1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Appreciate it


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

Took a 4 man limit by noon on Monday 9/2 about 5 miles ESE of Kelleys. Trolled with Dipseys and 40TT off big boards. 3.5 setting on dipsey back 70-75 and 0 setting back 60-65 with stinger spoons, purple was the hot color. 40TT back 65 - 85 with spoons and harnesses. Dipseys ruled the day. Most of the fish were between 20 -24 inchers. We were East of the pack, but watch out for a fishing net out there! They really liked the down troll vs. the up troll also. Caught a bunch of little ones and several 4 - 5 inchers. It is incredible out there! Speed was between 2.3 - 2.8.


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

Same dipsey program as on Monday from the same area ESE of Kelleys. Eventually had the 3.5 settings back to 95. 2 man limit in a couple of hours. Lake was flat today out there. Everything between 20-23 inches today. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I was one of the crowd today. We were mirroring Lems report. Just two of us, as always.
My wife and I didn't get to the lake till 8ish... sheesh, I must be getting old.
We put in at Murzak and set a course for 35/35 as it sounded like a reasonable start given the amazing weather. We started marking fish a mile or two before the pack and went ahead and set lines. 3 setting at 70, 2.3 took the first fish with a UV Nascar before we could get a second line in. By the time we had all 4 set we had three.
Things really slowed down for us after that. Puss N' Boots did well for us afternoon.
We the outside at 65 to 75. Inside 1 from 65 to 80 put fish in the boat for us as well. 2.3/2.7 worked well.
Stunning day on the lake.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

fished fri about 7 miles east of kellys on the 33.5 line...got a 2 man limit on dipseys by 1:00...hot color was purple demon on #1 setting back 75...decided to try for steelhead so put on big orange/silver back spoons and sped up to 3 mph heading east...caught 8 nice walleyes in a hour traveling 1.5 miles...no real big ones but they all were bigger than a few of the fish that we kept...quit at 2:00 no steelies.


----------

